# some pix from the fresh meat's haunt



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

this the front yard, the back and maze are among the missing
http://photos.yahoo.com/ph/mallen8828/slideshow?.dir=/6401&.src=ph


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very cool stuff Mike! I liked the two headed monster best. Where did you get the winged reaper on the one column, and the smaller skull columns that have the chains between them? I also really liked your graveyard. Great overall job.


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

The winged reaper[bone angel] came from spirit shop, the colums and chains from a year round costume/halloween shop. he had them for a couple of years and could not sell them, big$. I have a deal with him where i buy a lot of his damaged/unsaleable goods in bulk every so often. He gives me a good price because I buy a lot, in cash[no paper or plastic] and it frees up his warehouse space. got a lot of good stuff from him over the years.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Excellent job Mike, everything looks great! I don't know what I like the most...the winged reaper, the two-headed monster or your stirring witch 
Thanks for posting the link, I really enjoy looking at everyone's haunt photos.
Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------

